# BQ! Silent Wings 3 richtig einbauen?



## Kadas21 (9. Dezember 2016)

Moin ich habe mir zwei Gehäuselüfter geholt .
Einer soll hinten die warme Luft raus blasen und vorne einer kalte rein blasen.

Weiß nur nicht in welche Richtung sie zeigen müssen.

Das Logo muss am hinteren Teil des Gehäuse nach innen zeigen zum raus blasen ?

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Und vorne zum rein blasen das Logo nach innen oder nach außen?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Dezember 2016)

Die Luft geht immer auf der Seite raus, wo die Streben sind. Auf dem Bild würde er also auf die Tischplatte blasen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Dezember 2016)

Beim Logo liegt die saugende Seite, beim Serien-Etikett die Pustende. Lässt sich ganz nebenbei auch anhand der Pfeile am Rand bzw. Rahmen ausmachen


----------



## Kadas21 (9. Dezember 2016)

Okay danke

Kann man zur Not auch noch mit einer Feuerzeug Flamme beim einsaugen und raus saugen festellen oder ? Dann müßte vorne die Flamme Richtung Gehäuse Wehen und hinten vom Gehäuse nach hinten ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Dezember 2016)

Kadas21 schrieb:


> Okay danke
> 
> Kann man zur Not auch noch mit einer Feuerzeug Flamme beim einsaugen und raus saugen festellen oder ? Dann müßte vorne die Flamme Richtung Gehäuse Wehen und hinten vom Gehäuse nach hinten ?


Bitte was!? 

Schau doch einfach auf die Pfeile am Rahmen... 
Wie bereits gesagt pusten Lüfter auch immer in Richtung der Querstreben.


----------



## Kadas21 (9. Dezember 2016)

Das hab ich bei YouTube gesehen mit den Feuerzeug natürlich nicht direkt dran halten  bei YouTube gibst halt viele Videos auch wen. Nicht alles gut davon sind  nagut weiß bescheid danke für die schnell hilfe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Dezember 2016)

Man kann es auch unnötig kompliziert (und bei ausreichend Ungeschick auch gefährlich) machen


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Narbe gleich Luft ansaugen.
Streben und Kabel gleich Luft rausblasen.

Guck dir das Bild an. Die Front Lüfter saugen die Luft an und blasen sie ins Case. Eben Narbe gleich anziehen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Narbe gleich Luft ansaugen.



Bei mir heisst die "Narbe", aber "Nabe". Der Effekt ist aber der Gleiche. 

Aber welcher Vollhonk, braucht für sowas ein Feuerzeug?! Einfach die Hand davor halten, würde reichen....


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Bei mir heisst die "Narbe", aber "Nabe". Der Effekt ist aber der Gleiche.



Wenn du mal mit der Nase gegen gekommen bist, ist das eine Narbe.


----------



## type_o (9. Dezember 2016)

Je nachdem wie hart und groß der Riechkolben ist, haben dann beide einen Schöhnheitsfehler!  
Sind wir wirklich schon bei der Generation: 'ich schau mir alles nur auf Youtube an' angekommen?


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mit der Nase gegen gekommen bist, ist das eine Narbe.



Jetzt wissen wir, woher mein Nickname kommt 



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Aber welcher Vollhonk, braucht für sowas ein Feuerzeug?! Einfach die Hand davor halten, würde reichen....



Youtuber


----------



## Doenertaker (10. Dezember 2016)

Kadas21 schrieb:


> Kann man zur Not auch noch mit einer Feuerzeug Flamme beim einsaugen und raus saugen festellen oder ? Dann müßte vorne die Flamme Richtung Gehäuse Wehen und hinten vom Gehäuse nach hinten ?



Wenn die Lüfter wirklich so langsam drehen dass man es nicht merkt und man es auch sonst nicht rauskriegen kann würde ich eher ein Kosmetiktuch/Taschentuch davor baumeln lassen, das bewegt sich dann auch in eine Richtung 
Man kann aber auch einfach dem Sinn nach gehen, wenn man die Rotorblätter anschaut gibt es ja eigentlich nur eine Richtung in die die Luft geschaufelt werden kann.


----------

